# FreeBSD



## jbeez (Jun 18, 2011)

I want to setup a RAS VPN on my FreeBSD 8.2 box for things like phones, tablets, and laptops to connect in from remote locations.  I started looking at openvpn and decided against it because I wanted something more universal, my understanding is that you need to install an openvpn client software to connect to the server. I want to use native vpn support on Apple/Android/Windows nodes. I also would like to support client ssl certificates for authentication on any devices that will support that.

So I started looking into racoon, this is where I'm starting to get confused. There is a racoon port, a racoon2 port, and an ipsec-tools port that also contains racoon in it. From what I've read I don't want racoon1 because v2 offers increased functionality that I may want.  Does ipsec-tools have racoon2 in it? Is that what I want? Or do I just want the racoon2 port straight up?

Does anyone have a working example?    I have a CA set up already and I use it for client certificates for Apache/WebDAV user logins, so I should be OK with the CA part of the equation but I've never set up racoon before.   Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
-J


----------

